# Picture To Share~!



## shminifancier (Jul 23, 2004)

This picture was taken in 1961 at Knotts Berry Farm, CA. Yes that is me at 11 yrs old, oh my




Enjoy~!


----------



## srpwildrose (Jul 23, 2004)

Cute picture. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bluerocket (Jul 23, 2004)

oooooh... love the photo!!! Handsome .. handsome.. handsome! (but don't tell my husband I said so!)

JJay


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jul 23, 2004)

Love it...........did they have you strapped in...........it looks like a strap around your waist or am I seeing things...........lol.........


----------



## shminifancier (Jul 23, 2004)

I just looked real close at the picture and yes it does look like I was strapped in



Well this was Knotts Berry Farm in the early 60's I guess they did not want anybody falling off



And I was only 10 at the time



That same wekend I also was at Disney Land Now Disney had only been open for 3 years at the time? Well being 10 I can't remember too much about being there...BUT as an Adult I and living in AZ for a few years I went to Disney Land 4 times in those 9 years...I enjoyed it more as a grown up then a youngster...

also had a Great Aunt that lived in New Port Beach, CA. so I would visit her Then go to Disney Land..Even went to The Crystal Cathedral (Robert Schuller) and saw the Live Nativity at Christmas time, that was real interesting to see real live animals inside that beautiful Church...


----------



## qtrrae (Jul 24, 2004)

Cute picture minifancier!!!!

Looks like you knew exactly what to do on that donkey!!!

Hmmm! Let's see 1981 and 11 years old. Ha! Now we can figure out how old you are!!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 25, 2004)

Cute pic ..Thanks for sharing. Qtrrae--its 1961 and he was 11 yrs old, cant be making him YOUNGER...when the rest of us are .....................well, lets just say, aging! ....lol....., so he would be 53, (dont feel bad, same age as me!!!)


----------



## qtrrae (Jul 25, 2004)

Oh My Gosh!! shminifancier, You owe me big time for making you sooooooo young!!!

Thanks Meadowridge for pointing that out to me. If anyone is going to get 20 extra years, I would love it to be me!! HA!

My biggest regret in my life is that I didn't discover these awesome little minis lots sooner!!! An extra 20 years would sure help!!!


----------



## JuGGler_j0e (Aug 10, 2004)

*Add that to my collection! Lol, I'm collecting all your donkey and mini pictures in my computer!*

Wow, I have never seen a guy that was intrested in donkeys! Don't worry, YOU'RE NOT ALONE!






It's nice to know another guy cares! I havn't been around them enough, I need to go visit some breeders!





I actually got intrested after filming some donkeys that lived just out of town. Not long afterward, they dissapeared.



It's so nice to have the videos though!


----------

